# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک نیاز دارم برای انتخاب رشته

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام خدمت دوستای عزیز

من علاقه زیادی به رشته فیزیک دارم و دوست دارم رشته ای که میخوام

تو دانشگاه بخونم مرتبط با فیزیک باشه و اینده کاری خوب در داخل و خارج

از کشور داشته باشه

ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Defne

دبیری فیزیک-همین دانشگاه فرهنگیان که مصاحبه هم داره- به نظرم خوبه واسه این شرایط که گفتی!درکنارش میتونی مطالعه تخصصی رو مباحث مورد علاقت داشته باشی از طرفی حقوقم داری منتها زیاد نیست دیگه!بستگی به عرضه خودت داره
تو دانشگاه خوب استادای خوبی دارن که میتونی ازشون کمک بگیری..بازم از آقای نادری بپرس ایشون حتما میتونن بهتر راهنماییت کنن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دبیری فیزیک-همین دانشگاه فرهنگیان که مصاحبه هم داره- به نظرم خوبه واسه این شرایط که گفتی!درکنارش میتونی مطالعه تخصصی رو مباحث مورد علاقت داشته باشی از طرفی حقوقم داری منتها زیاد نیست دیگه!بستگی به عرضه خودت داره
> تو دانشگاه خوب استادای خوبی دارن که میتونی ازشون کمک بگیری..بازم از آقای نادری بپرس ایشون حتما میتونن بهتر راهنماییت کنن


هیچ وقت دوست نداشتم معلم بشم  :Yahoo (21): 

مگه اعصابمو از سر راه اوردم ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mbt.danial

> با سلام خدمت دوستای عزیز
> 
> من علاقه زیادی به رشته فیزیک دارم و دوست دارم رشته ای که میخوام
> 
> تو دانشگاه بخونم مرتبط با فیزیک باشه و اینده کاری خوب در داخل و خارج
> 
> از کشور داشته باشه
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید


من یه چیزی شنیدم درس یا غلطش پایه خودتون...
میگن تو این مملکت...واقعیت ها با رویاهامون خیلی فاصله فرق دارن...هر چیزی که انتخاب میکنی چه علاقه داری چه نه حواست باشه اخر کار هس واسش یا نه...پول هس یا نه

----------


## mortezaaial

دوستمون راست میگه درس فیزیک درسته خیلی شیرینه ولی باید ببینی برای آینده پولیمیخونی یا نه چون پولی نداره البته نمیدونم خدا بزرگه برید دنبال علاقه واستعدادتون تا پول و.. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saeedh

مرتبط ترین رشته مهندسی با فیزیک رشته مکانیک هستش

ولی به قول دوستان اول برا خودت مشخص کن دنبال پول هستی یا نه!

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

معلوم که اره

ولی یکی از الویت هام کنار پول علاقه هست

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

مثلا مهندسی های عمران فیزیک زیاد داره خوب

----------


## artim

رشته های علوم پایه خوبن اما اینده شغلی خوبی نداره

----------

